# Lampshade... litter tray problem!



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

My 6 month old kitten was spayed yesterday - bit groggy after the op but looking better today. 

Only problem is... she'd having trouble getting into her littertray - keeps catching it as she's not lifting her head enough to get in. 

The tray we have is a Pets at Home standard tray - the sides are a little high - its an adult cat one but as she normally uses it ok im wary of getting a low sided one while she recovers in case she doesnt use it. 

Do you think she'll get the hang of lifting her head enough? I cleaned her tray this evening and as she walked into it i lifted the cone slightly and she managed to go for a wee but she hasnt done her other business yet and im worried she;ll not be able to. 

Am I beign daft - should i just get a low sided one in the morning or do you think she'll be able to get the hang of it? Shes not the type to have accidents so i dont want her getting stressed. 

thanks


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

She should do..... however my Cuba who was spayed recently, is 2 years old, so the tray use is more ingrained with her. The last thing you want is for the kitten to decide it's not worth the hassle and start going elsewhere, which could easily happen.

I would def offer her a preference: a low sided tray placed next to her usual one, with the same litter. She may well get the hang of it after a few days but cats can be so awkward sometimes, it's probably not worth the risk of her making a decision to start weeing elsewhere - if she does, you may have trouble in the future.


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Thats it - as she's not had any accidents since the week we got her (which was our fault not hers) I don't suddenly want her deciding that using her tray isnt worth the effort!

I think I'll head next door to Asda when it opens and get a low sided tray. I think they do a kitten one. That might do it for a few days.


----------



## Loulabella1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just to let you know my two didn't have a number 2 for a day or so after spaying, I was getting really worried but then they both started going as normal, wanted to reassure you incase you were worried.


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

Could you not simply give her a little step up to get in there, so she'll have her head higher as she passes the edge? Something like a brick or a thick book?


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys... was just about to go and get a kitten tray when she decided to lift her head. Cant bury her business as normal, but she's in the tray at least. Only thing is when she attempt to bury it, lumps go into her cone as she sniffs what she's done (wierd thing sniffing her business!) a daily scrub of the cone and we have a much happier kitty.

She's also VERY clingy at the minute; well to me anyway. She's a bit more wary of OH but loves snuggling with mum.

Here's a pic of her. I'm not sure if the vet was a bit over zealous with the clippers, looks half bald!









loulabella - i was worried about that. she didnt really have an appetite and hadnt pooped for 2 days but is back to normal now. still not eating as much but the greedy girl was on 3 pouches plus biscuits (4 if she could con OH to feeding her at 5am before work!)


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sarahdisco said:


> Here's a pic of her. I'm not sure if the vet was a bit over zealous with the clippers, looks half bald!


Glad to hear she finally got the idea.... Cuba was spayed just before Easter, similar size shaved area, and you can barely see the patch now as her fur has all grown back.


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Merlinsmum - is that allit took? 2 months? 

OH is now wanting to let her explore the garden when she's healed but i dont fancy letting her out until the fur's back (dont want her getting picked on!)

She's 7 months now and is ITCHING to go out! Its a nightmare as with the nice weather we had we couldnt have any door or windows open!

Really worried about letting her out as she's very confident and Im terrified she'll go off for an explore and get lost.


----------



## loumoo (Apr 13, 2010)

I had two 8 month old females spayed, kept them totally isolated from my older female since friday and now letting the more adventurous one out while i am here..

the timid one is still in the cat bed thing..they didn't want chicken i boiled . So it was back to whiskers and all back to normal biologically. Waiting till a week today for stitches and busters off..


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

well the lampshade came off yesterday... i swear she's walking round smiling!!!!

A much happier pussycat! Has a bit of a lick at the site but its still healed, so im feeling much better, just took a bit of time for her to get used to everything. 

Now to let the fur grow and then maybe let her in the garden! Very exciting, but scary! Thankfully there are no major roads nearby, only adult cats. Hope she'll be ok!

Spartacus also turned down the chicken I made after her op. Would only eat Felix and drink a little cat milk. She's a pampered princess!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

You can let her out before the fur grows back... just go out with her in the garden on a nice day. She won't go far at first and will gain confidence with you there. Don't worry, she won't get picked on by the other cats for being half-bald! You can look forward to some nice supervised garden walks while she starts to get used to her new territory and explores. Don't let the good weather (if we have any!) go to waste!


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Thats what I was worried about - there's 2 main cats round here - Garfield and Arthur (2 MASSIVE cats as well!) and I wont want her getting bullied for being bald!

She's quite a confident little cat - she escaped a few weeks back into the garden so we just watched her and quick as a flash she went over the fence and into next doors garden. Thankfully Garfield and Arthur were sunbathing on a fence and didnt notice but I just know as soon as that door gets opened she'll be exploring! Just hope she'll be ok!

Any tips for letting her out for the first time? I've heard that putting some of her used litter (wee lumps) in the garden will help her with scent and putting off other cats but I dont know... that or butter on her paws?!


----------

